

Ask HN: What email delivery service do you use? And how much do you pay for it? - vijayr

I looked at mailchimp, sendgrid and amazon SES.  Totally new to this email game.<p>Which one do you use? How much does it cost you (and the volume)?  Any tips/suggestions?
======
metaprinter
I use mailchimp to do automated rss emails once a month to my blog readers. I
love it. Set it up once and forget it. The mailchimp analytics are great and
it integrates with your google analytics (shows up as campaign traffic). It's
completely free until i get above 2000 subscribers at which point i will
gladly pay! Hope this helps.

------
useflyer
Amazon is cheap and easy. If you're using their platform this is an obvious
choice. If you're hosting elsewhere and don't have integration synergies, I
couldn't say

